# Toy :)



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

There was this couple that had been married for 20 years. Every time they made love the husband always insisted on shutting off the light. Well, after 20 years the wife felt this was ridiculous. She figures she would break him out of this crazy habit. So one night, while they were in the middle of a wild, screaming, romantic session, she turned on the lights.
She looked down and saw her husband was holding a battery-operated leisure device... A vibrator! Soft, wonderful and larger than a real one. She went completely ballistic. "You impotent bastard," She screamed at him, "How could you be lying to me all of these years? You better explain yourself!"
The husband looks her straight in the eyes and says calmly: "I'll explain the toy . . . You explain the kids."


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> There was this couple that had been married for 20 years. Every time they made love the husband always insisted on shutting off the light. Well, after 20 years the wife felt this was ridiculous. She figures she would break him out of this crazy habit. So one night, while they were in the middle of a wild, screaming, romantic session, she turned on the lights.
> She looked down and saw her husband was holding a battery-operated leisure device... A vibrator! Soft, wonderful and larger than a real one. She went completely ballistic. "You impotent bastard," She screamed at him, "How could you be lying to me all of these years? You better explain yourself!"
> The husband looks her straight in the eyes and says calmly: "I'll explain the toy . . . You explain the kids."




Ha ha Brilliant


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

you doing ok addict?? x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> you doing ok addict?? x



fine thanks  our little friend not about..... maybe he's lurking....?? you ok??


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

yea maybe ,apparently while reading through a thread i was lurking , i wasnt though i swear i was resting my fingers ..

I'm doing fine hun lilun is  in bed fast asleep and dopey brains is watching the footy so happy days x x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yea maybe ,apparently while reading through a thread i was lurking , i wasnt though i swear i was resting my fingers ..
> 
> I'm doing fine hun lilun is  in bed fast asleep and dopey brains is watching the footy so happy days x x



Ha eldest{ b-day girl} is on one couch on her laptop on facebook, youngest is in chair on her laptop coughing her swine flu germs everywhere  & im on the other couch on my laptop  boring football on again!!! we've go gok wan on.... love abit of gok.... how old is your little lad?


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

aww what did you gether for her b-day ??
my lad will be 8 in july hun , well the deal is i get the pc if he allowed to watch tele in the living room  and not upstairs of course i said ok fair deal lol ..
pleased they  was no typo there hun as gok can sound quite similier to something else us girls like (occasionly ) xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> aww what did you gether for her b-day ??
> my lad will be 8 in july hun , well the deal is i get the pc if he allowed to watch tele in the living room  and not upstairs of course i said ok fair deal lol ..
> pleased they  was no typo there hun as gok can sound quite similier to something else us girls like (occasionly ) xx




ha ha yeah having abit of a drought in that dept at the moment... taking mikes advice and getting a booty caller  she's 16 so just money, she's got everything else.


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

lol@mikes advice  be careful dangerrous  times when we take advice from a male


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol@mikes advice  be careful dangerrous  times when we take advice from a male



Ha yeah i know... point taken  Well if the gok conversation did'nt bring mike out from hiding nothing will lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

lol he will be sorting all his manly chores out i expect he likes a tidy home so he says so maybe the kids made abit of mess and he cleaning lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah it will be the army man in him... he can come and do my housework next if he wants... in his little pinny... leather hotpants....... sorry getting carried away there for a minute


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

blimey whoah stop will you im starting to have a hot flush


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> blimey whoah stop will you im starting to have a hot flush



yeah sorry it's jus a bad influence ive been associating with lately..{ not you}


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

i know


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i know



You back.... good someone to talk to


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

aye just went off to iron and do the mundane things in my day gr x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

oh i did that earlier after madam had her cake and all the family had buggered off home


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

aint good is it , had to iron my work uniform tho got to look smart somtimes aint i


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

you in work 2moro? iv'e got youngest off school ill with a cold. no school on monday either coz of bank holiday.


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah hun i only get mond and tues off im afraid so this place will have to carry on without me lol 
nothing worse then mine been off cause i have to take the time off to look after as nobody close to look after him


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yeah hun i only get mond and tues off im afraid so this place will have to carry on without me lol
> nothing worse then mine been off cause i have to take the time off to look after as nobody close to look after him



god [ no not that one] i will be bored senseless  no-one else gets my sense of humour!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

lol@not that one , i see still no sign of his presence then , she must be working him hard tonight


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

who working who hard tonight?????? 

well i was busy earlier so


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

you know i dont need to go into details


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol@not that one , i see still no sign of his presence then , she must be working him hard tonight



re- phrase that please........ its nearly as bad as my leather hotpants comment.


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

pmsl  muahhhhahahha


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hardy har har har!!!!!!!!


----------

